
Why Delta Air Lines Paid Me $11,000 Not to Fly to Florida This Weekend - hellofunk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurabegleybloom/2017/04/09/why-delta-air-lines-paid-me-11000-not-to-fly-to-florida-this-weekend
======
mac01021
$11k was the total compensation for 3 people getting bumped from 2 flights
each. Nothing to sneeze at, but not nearly as spectacular as the headline
might make you think.

~~~
eatbitseveryday
> 3 people getting bumped from 2 flights each

Right, but not 3 independent people; the 11k goes to one entity -- a family.
The family got bumped twice. The way you phrase it, it sounds like the author
of the article actually only received 11/3 = $3.6k which is slightly
misleading.

~~~
paulddraper
I would think that is _less_ misleading.

It doesn't really matter if it was a family of 3 or a group of 3 friends.

~~~
TomMarius
It does matter just like total household income matters.

------
plg
never heard of Air Canada offering cash ... only ever heard them offer Air
Canada vouchers (which expire in 1 year and have a whole lot of other esoteric
rules)

~~~
wjnc
That just means that they will be a lot less flexible intimes of trouble (and
hence less customer friendly).

